
You're scaring us - pgl
https://github.com/gregglind/addon-wr/issues/36
======
pgl
The Reddit thread linked in the GitHub issue is interesting:

\-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/7jh9rv/what_is_loo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/7jh9rv/what_is_looking_glass/)

There are several scary things about this:

\- Unknown Mozilla developers can distribute addons to users without their
permission

\- Mozilla developers can distribute addons to users without their _knowledge_

\- Mozilla developers themselves _don 't realise the consequences of doing
this_

\- Experiments are not explicitly enabled by users

\- Opening the addons window _reverts configuration changes which disable
experiments_

\- The only way to properly disable this requires fairly arcane knowledge
Firefox preferences (lockpref(), which I'd never heard of until today)

